# Argentine Beef



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgNews...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/beef-mad-argentina-preparing-for-unthinkable-as-meat-costs-soar-blmg/


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

6 months to raise to slaughter weight... ?


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I wish I could get mine to slaughter weight in 6 months.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Supa Dexta said:


> 6 months to raise to slaughter weight... ?


They need to proof read.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> They need to proof read.


Either that or this- "For the next year or so, Argentina's ranchers will focus on increasing cattle weights to generate more beef for export, "- was an understatement. Surely they're not butchering 'em as they come off of the udder?

73, Mark


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I rode on a friends ranch in central Argentina for a couple of days. Most of the local beef I saw were small and boxy shaped, lots of them. It seemed to me that high volume was a goal not specific carcass grading. The women were NOT shaped like that!


----------

